
Quip - Beautiful Documents on Any Device - powera
https://quip.com
======
fieldforceapp
Nice. Seems very similar to other document based collaboration services,
perhaps most notably these folks:
[http://www.collaborate.com/](http://www.collaborate.com/)

Quip seems closed, no links to Google Drive or Box that I could see, and no
way to share by PDF, but they include private links to hosted document
storage. It's like the Asana walled garden[1] in that way, but Quip has a
solid focus on documents not tasks.

Some strange UI artifacts on my iPhone 4s iOS7b4, text insertion didn't work;
wonder if this is due to a proprietary attributed uitextview?

[1] [http://asana.com/product](http://asana.com/product)

------
jboynyc
Curious: what does "/-/" it their robots.txt[1] do?

    
    
        User-agent: *
        Disallow: /-/
        Disallow: /account/
    

1: [http://www.quip.com/robots.txt](http://www.quip.com/robots.txt)

~~~
TheZenPsycho
Informs search engines not to index the
[http://www.quip.com/-/](http://www.quip.com/-/) directory.

~~~
jboynyc
OK, cheers. I assumed it must be some kind of regexp because according to the
Web Archive (see my comment below) the entire domain is disallowed.

